

Bitcoin exchange CEO found dead in Singapore - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/03/05/bitcoin-exchange-cep-dead-singapore-suspected-suicide/6088787/

======
tzm
First Meta is not a Bitcoin exchange.

------
krexit
Sad to hear. RIP.

